# Cutting PM-932/940 3 lugs for the X,Y, hand wheels



## COMachinist (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I want to up grade my hand wheels and the factory plastic ones or what ever their made of has 3 drive lugs. I seem to have a case of CRS, how do you get 3 equal spaced lugs?  I have a rotary table but the 2 practice cuts I did wOutdoor not fit because one of the lugs came out shifted. I used a 5/16 end mill to fit between the small end tappers and tried just cutting strait across. Damn it sucks getting old.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
CH


----------



## darkzero (Mar 24, 2017)

I did the same thing on my PM45M, post 148: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-pm45m-pdf.9885/page-5#post-265352

It's been a while since I did it so I don't remember the measurements off the top of my head but I also used a 5/16" endmill. Here's a video about it. I don't remember if it covers every detail. If it doesn't & you still need help, let me know & I'll go out to my mill & figure it out again.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 24, 2017)

Looking at my pics, I think I remember. Center up the rotary table & hub, use a 5/16" end mill. Move the X axis over .156" so the edge of the end mill is on centerline, lock the X, then mill straight across with Y. Rotate the RT 120° & repeat.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 24, 2017)

Will,

Thanks for posting the hand wheels, looks like a nice upgrade. 

Is that a 6"or 8" Vertex rotary table and do you feel it's the right size for your mill?  I'm looking for one to add to my PM932 and leaning toward the 8" but wondering if it's too much for the table.  I'm new to milling so any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 24, 2017)

CRS

Now I got to clean my monitor. Was taking a drink of soda when I read that.
LOL


----------



## darkzero (Mar 25, 2017)

BFHammer said:


> Will,
> 
> Thanks for posting the hand wheels, looks like a nice upgrade.
> 
> ...



No problem & thanks.

It's an 8" & yes it's the perfect size for a PM932. 6" is too small IMO. Here"s why, post #2: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rotary-tables.34634/#post-292983


----------



## COMachinist (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Will, as soon as the 6ft drifts melt from the blizzard so I can get back in the shop ill give another try.
Tanks to all that replyed.
CH


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 28, 2017)

darkzero said:


> No problem & thanks.
> 
> It's an 8" & yes it's the perfect size for a PM932. 6" is too small IMO. Here"s why, post #2: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rotary-tables.34634/#post-292983



Thanks!  That answers my questions.  Also just watched a couple of Sefan Gotteswinter videos where he tore down and made some minor improvements to the same rotab.  Of course he has a surface grinder which is nice.

I'm amazed at this forum and YouTube all the invaluable information. Also amazed that 6 months ago i didn't know what a surface grinder was much less did I I think I neeeded one.  Now I find myself scouring Craigslist in search of a surface grinder needing a new home......


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

Vertex has some nice tooling fer sure.  I agree on make new handwheels  to fit , nothing more cheesier then plastic on a machine. Or in a machine gears and such. Much better to use soft pins to break then a gear to be destroyed. Cost saving be hanged. Make the machine to last not fall apart in six months so you need a new one. Make them like we use to when we were proud of our jobs and products we made.. 
Why no good small LATHES and machinery that's why.


----------

